# Who Can Id These Shrimp Things?



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ket.com/albums/ff366/Krenshaw22/VIDEO0008.mp4 

I found these little things in a puddle beside my house. I think they are seed shrimp but not sure can anyone help me out? They were in a puddle with some eastern narrow-mouth toad tadpoles.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they are scuds. Trout go nuts for them


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

frogparty said:


> they are scuds. Trout go nuts for them


I'm not quite sure they are amphipods (scuds)

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

They have the seed shrimp appearance and the flat clam like shell just larger
Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think they are freshwater isopods either. 
Ed


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Could they be _Anostraca_?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

They have the ostracoda appearance but if the are they are the largest I've ever seen.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

They sure move like anostraca


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's could be them its just they are HUGE! 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Could they be a young instar of either Triops ssp or Lepidurus ssp? 
In some of the tadpole shrimp, younger instars don't have as an apparent tail. 

Ed


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

No its not them I've bought them before. They are cool.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

They sure are cool, whatever they are! Any way to get a close up shot of one from the side?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> They sure are cool, whatever they are! Any way to get a close up shot of one from the side?


I will have to wait until they return to the puddles and that maybe after this hurricane we get, because they dried up.


----------

